# Futur antérieur récapitulatif



## bûcheuse514

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Depuis un certain temps, je m'intéresse aux emplois du futur antérieur, plus spécifiquement à celui que l'on appelle parfois le futur de bilan où de récapitulation. En fait, le nom de cette valeur, je l'ai trouvé sur ce même forum et j'ai essayé de m'en informer davantage, mais je n'ai rien trouvé ni sur internet, ni dans les grammaires que j'utilise normalement. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce que représente en fait cet emploi du futur antérieur et m'en donner quelques exemples? Ou, encore mieux, est-ce que quelqu'un connaît des grammaires où je pourrais trouver ces explications?

Merci d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Voici ce que dit le Bon Usage:

"2° Pour donner plus d'ampleur au fait en prenant un point de repère dans le futur:"

exemple: "En quelques jours, j'aurai vu mourir deux mondes."


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Le célèbre acteur XXX annonce qu'il se retire de la scène. Il *n'aura connu* que des grands succès_.
_Mon exposé est maintenant terminé. Vous *l'aurez compris*, il y a encore beaucoup de travail à accomplir. _
_L'année se termine pour notre société. Elle *aura été* médiocre._

Toutes ces phrases pourrait également être mises au passé composé; mais l'utilisation du futur antérieur accentue simplement le côté "bilan", "récapitulation".


----------



## bûcheuse514

Merci bien à tout le monde pour vos réponses. Juste pour clarifier: ce n'est pas la même chose que le futur antérieur à valeur hypothétique, n'est-ce pas? Et quand je dis "futur antérieur hypothétique", je pense aux phrases comme: _Elle revient déjà. Elle aura manqué son train._ Ou bien: _Je ne trouve pas mes lunettes. Je les aurai oubliées chez moi._ Ici on peut aussi remplacer le futur antérieur par le passé composé, mais il me semble que ce n'est pas tout à fait le même sens que dans vos exemples... Ou si quand-même?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Tout à fait : vos derniers exemples correspondent bien à des hypothèses, alors que, dans mes exemples, il ne s'agit pas d'hypothèses, mais de constatations, de faits établis..
Dans vos exemple, le conditionnel ne pourrait pas être pris pour un bilan, simplement parce que le contexte ne le permet pas. Si vous utilisez le passé composé (_Elle revient déjà. Elle a manqué son train_), le doute n'est plus permis.


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> dans mes exemples, il ne s'agit pas d'hypothèses, mais de constatations, de faits établis.


Dans les premier et troisième exemples, il s'agit bien d'un futur antérieur récapitulatif, mais dans le deuxième, c'est un futur antérieur de probabilité : _vous l'aurez compris_ = vous l'avez probablement compris.


----------



## sophie27

Bonjour
Pourquoi emploie t-on le futur antérieur dans la phrase "ça aura été une belle journée" ou "'ça aura été un beau match"? ou bien est-ce du mauvais français pour dire en fait "ce fut une belle journée"?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Si la journée n'est pas encore terminée, le futur antérieur se justifie.

_Ce *fut* une belle journée._ → La journée est terminée.
_Ç'*a été* une belle journée._ → La journée est terminée et il y a une conséquence sur le présent (p. ex. : Je suis content de cette journée).
_Ç'*aura été* une belle journée._ → Quand la journée sera terminée, ç'aura été une belle journée ; c'est-à-dire que l'on dira : « Ç'a été une belle journée. »


----------



## tilt

On entend pourtant, parfois, le futur antérieur employé parler d'un évènement terminé_._

Il me semble qu'alors, il suggère un sous-entendu signifiant _malgré tout _ou _finalement_, pour marquer le fait que ce qu'on dit n'était pas gagné d'avance : _Ça aura été une belle journée (malgré tout / finalement)._ Mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une impression très subjective...


----------



## kojemiaka

Bonjour, 
Une phase me rend perplexe. Il s'agit de la lettre d'un collaborateur partant à ces collègues.

_Travailler avec vous *aura été* un grand plaisir (la plupart du temps  et m’a permis d’apprendre énormément de choses. 
_
Pourquoi en parlant du passé a-t-il utilisé un futur antérieur?


----------



## plantin

Il fait un bilan, le futur antérieur peut donc se justifier.
Autre exemple: "_Il est mort bien jeune, au moins aura-t-il eu une vie bien remplie_."


----------



## kojemiaka

Donc la règle est qu'en faisant un bilan on peut utiliser le future antérieur?
Mais peut-on également dire _*fut *un grand plaisir_?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui. On peut d'ailleurs également mettre le passé composé dans ce cas.

_Travailler avec vous *aura été* un grand plaisir._
_Travailler avec vous *fut* un grand plaisir.
__Travailler avec vous *a été* un grand plaisir._


----------



## plantin

Le passé-simple me semble un peu affecté, cérémonieux dans ce cas, mais il est vrai que l'évènement s'y prête.


----------



## lassa

Pour quoi utilisé le futur antérieur dans un registre de passé?

Au terme d'un imbroglio qui aura duré plusieurs mois, le congrès général annonce que les membres de la commission constituantes seront élus.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un futur antérieur récapitulatif.


----------



## lassa

Merci, Maître Capello
Est qu'on peut mettre le verbe annoncer aussi futur antérieur c'est à dire:
Au terme d'un imbroglio qui aura duré plusieurs mois, le congrès général aura annoncé que les membres de la commission constituantes seront élus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, car il n'y a aucune récapitulation dans le fait d'annoncer quelque chose. C'est d'ailleurs essentiellement pour une action ou un état qui *dure* que l'on peut utiliser le futur antérieur récapitulatif. Or _annoncer_ est un événement ponctuel.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour, pourriez-vous me dire que veut dire cette phrase? (bien sûr avec l'emploi du futur antérieur)

"On y aura mis le temps, mais on y sera quand même arrivés à passer une journée au bord de la mer!"

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour et bienvenue ! 

C'est un futur antérieur récapitulatif. La phrase signifie :

_Ça nous aura pris beaucoup de temps pour le faire, mais finalement, on aura quand même réussi à passer une journée au bord de la mer._


----------



## Gemmenita

Tout d'abord, merci infiniment , mais est-ce que la phrase, avec emploi du futur antérieur, est la même que:
"Ça nous a pris beaucoup de temps mais on a quand même réussi à passer une journée au bord de la mer "?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le futur antérieur rajoute seulement la nuance du _finalement_ par rapport au passé composé, mais sinon le sens reste le même.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup, c'est si gentil de votre part


----------



## gouro

Bonjour !
Que signifient ces phrases ?
1- Décidément, nous aurons eu de la chance.
2- Toute sa carrière n'aura été qu'une longue suite de succès.
3- Mon pauvre ami, ta vie n'aura été qu'une succession d'échecs.
J'ai lu quelque part que le futur antérieur peut exprimer le bilan, j'ai beau lire cet article, mais en vain, car je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre ce " bilan ". Que signifie bilan dans les phrases citées ?
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider avec une astuce qui me permettra de comprendre facilement ce satanique bilan.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit bien de futurs antérieurs récapitulatifs dans ces trois exemples. Ce temps revient plus ou moins à ajouter un adverbe comme _finalement, en fin de compte, tout compte fait_, etc., ou une proposition circonstancielle de sens équivalent.

Les trois phrases ont ainsi plus ou moins les sens suivants, les parties en gras étant les bilans exprimés :

*Si on repense à tout ce qui est arrivé,* nous avons vraiment eu de la chance.
Le *résumé* de sa carrière est qu'elle a été une longue suite de succès.
Le *bilan* de ta vie est qu'elle n'a été qu'une succession d'échecs.


----------



## gouro

Merci cher professeur, maintenant c'est plus facile à comprendre.


----------

